

Virtualbox: Absolutely perfect virtualizer for x86 platform. Give it a try. - ahold
http://www.virtualbox.org/

======
bayareaguy
I installed this a few months ago so my daughter could play her favorite
windows 98 games on her Macbook. It worked well but finding and installing the
necessary drivers took forever.

------
Xichekolas
Nearly perfect. My dream world would involve DirectX 9 support and USB
passthrough support in the free version.

That said, it really does kick ass. I'd recommend it.

~~~
e1ven
Sounds interesting, but Virtulization is a crowded market- Is there a
guide/chart/article explaining what this offers over other solutions, such as
Xen, Vmware, or Parallels?

I'm sure it's a great package, I'm just trying to find the unique selling
point- I'd love your insight on what you liked about it.

~~~
Xichekolas
For me, the selling point is the ease of use. VirtualBox is like the Ubuntu of
virtualization suites... it just works, and works well, and it's easy to get
going.

